# So what pill should I try?



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive never taken medications in the years ive had dp, but 3 years ago I was on zoloft for anxiety and I thought it helped a bit. Im not looking for a dp cure pill, but really just something that will just calm me down, numb me, and make me straight up not care anymore.

Obviously I have severe anxiety, and im pretty sure im either extremley depressive or have some form of bipolar disorder.

Also, im getting this stuff online from either
http://www.friendlyclinic.com/
or
http://www.onlineprescriptionservice.com/fioricet.php

and would appreciate any feedback from someone who has also ordered prescription medications online. For reasons I dont feel like getting into, going to see a doctor isnt an option for me so please try not to critic me too much on that, however i just cant get through the day anymore, im very close to either brutally murdering someone or myself lol.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

sonnl said:


> Ive never taken medications in the years ive had dp, but 3 years ago I was on zoloft for anxiety and I thought it helped a bit. Im not looking for a dp cure pill, but really just something that will just calm me down, numb me, and make me straight up not care anymore.
> 
> Obviously I have severe anxiety, and im pretty sure im either extremley depressive or have some form of bipolar disorder.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you again, but sorry you are suffering so much.

I gather going to the doctor isn't an option because of $$$. If you are totally broke, there may be some freebee clinics around.

Are you taking Fioricet (from Onlineprescriptionservice.com) because of migraines?

What you need to take depends on your symptoms - of which you mention: anxiety, depression, bipolar, anger (brutally murdering someone), and DP.

So in addition to these what other symptoms do you have - visual distortions? brain fog? tinnitis?

Have you tried the supplement GABA? It is a better start than a blunt-instrument.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

well other symptoms i have are what you said, plus migranes, dizziness etc pretty much everything you can get from overloads of stress and anxiety. Like i said, im not looking for a pill to help with dp, im more looking for one that would make me smile even if im getting kicked in the balls.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Try the blue pill


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have took zoloft,effexor,buspar,wellbutrin,paxil,prozac,xanax,kolonopin,celexa,lamotrigine, and respirdal over the past 12 years. Probally a few others but i can't remember. I have also spent over a 1,000 dollars in supplements to try to find a cure to this but Have not succedded yet. I recently was put back on effexor after i first took it 12 years ago (my first anti-deppressant when i was 18) and completly flipped out. It did however completly cure my dp vision and helped my concentration and memory. Especially memory, I could remember stuff i had forgotten about 20 years ago. But made my mind race all over the place and gave me really disturbing thoughts along with other side effects. I got to the point where i couldn't handle the thoughts and now the doctor put me on risperdal. It has helped but watch out for some of the anti-deppressants they have black label warnings that can give you suicidal and homicidal thoughts. For anxiety Celexa helped me out and also paxil and prozac and especially kolonopin. Also try some NAC, phosphatidyll serine, carlson's fish oil, and a good multivitamin for supplements.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

im pretty much never spending another $ on supplements again, I could have bought a trip to Jamaica with what ive spent on that bullshit


----------



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have found paxil amazing. I'm on a really low dose, but my anxiety and depression are way better. 
A bit more dizzy though. BUT, and its a big but, some people get worse on paxil. 
Be aware that you may get worse before you get better.
Good luck mate!


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

sonnl said:


> Try the blue pill


Yes, there are amazing benefits from Viagra


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok so I caved in and just went to a doctor, not a psych but a regular doctors office and he gave me xanax and lexapro.

I know people say xanax can be addictive and is bad for your liver, but id rather be a happy addict than a sober neurotic. Plus im a wicked alcoholic so i pretty much gave up on having a liver years ago


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

None.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

with migraines and dissociation, it sounds like your situation is complex enough to warrant a neurologist if not a psychiatrist, general physicians really have no knowledge of how psych meds work or work together.......and they defiantly dont know what the hell dissociation is


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

if you've got bipolar, it likely needs medication, and that you need a psychiatrist. there are plenty of meds people have found helpful in balancing things out


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

all of them


----------



## Steph Marie (Oct 8, 2011)

I've had no luck from Zoloft yet. ive taken it for almost a year.


----------



## Steph Marie (Oct 8, 2011)

I've had no luck from Zoloft yet. ive taken it for almost a year.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Steph Marie said:


> I've had no luck from Zoloft yet. ive taken it for almost a year.


Hmm zoloft has helped me alot. My anxiety is basically gone and I can close my eyes and not freak out at all the thoughts running through it. Some might argue that the medicine kills you a little bit.. but id rather be a little dead and more comfortable.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I think it wod be safe to slowly go off the zoloft with your dr, if it hasn't helped after a year, I doubt you would get anything new from staying on it. Seeing as you have been on it a year take the slow part seriously


----------

